
Options for non-engineers to build a startup - lighthammer
There are many stories on HN where a founder of a startup found a niche problem, created code&#x2F;website, and provided a service for customers. I applaud those that can get up and running as a solo or dual founder and build a successful home&#x2F;internet based business. Your stories are inspirational and make me wish I took up software engineering when I was younger.<p>For those of us that are not programmers, coders, engineers (all three the same?), what resources are available to us to ramp up a website with backend programming to service a niche need?
======
jppope
So I originally came from a sales background into tech because I wanted to
start a company. I told myself: "I'll just hire devs to build out the things
that I will want to sell, surely I can have someone else do the thing that I'm
bad at for money"... and (surprise) It didn't work (Selling Websites).

The reason it didn't work was because I needed at least a fluency with
technology to be able to instruct people on how to build my thing (or to use
no/low code solutions to build my thing). The tech world is a full blown
culture that you need to understand. There are many ways to get the fluency...
but the easiest way is actually to learn how to do programming/ development.
In the least do it on a basic level so you can understand how the world works.

You might get answers about "no code" or "low code" options out there... but
they will fail you for the same reason... It requires a trained mind to
utilize these solutions.

The cool part is that once you are into it and you have a handle it will
become easier to answer this question you asked.

~~~
lighthammer
Appreciate the response. The good news is I have the broad tech fluency, work
for a large tech company as a Program Manager, past life was system admin,
etc. I just don't have the literal "programming/engineer" skillset to sit down
and code out frontend/backend solution. I looked at Fiverr and
HireAFreelancer.com however not sure how successful those solutions are.

~~~
jppope
Why don't you just get one of the engineers at your company or one of their
friends to do it then? Fiverr, upwork, etc are all pretty bad. Toptal can be
okay, but you pay for that.

Most Devs/ Engineers hang out in chats/ forums too ... you should be able to
ask the team at work where to find someone.

You can DM me too if you're still having a problem finding someone @jppope

